# Do you want the CM team to release soon?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Please discuss this topic here.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes. That would be awesome.


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there honestly a reason to have this thread? If so, give me one legitimate reason.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

DarkRedFlame said:


> Is there honestly a reason to have this thread? If so, give me one legitimate reason.


Yes. To remove this conversation from this thread.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol its due to a debate that broke out in the discussion thread for this. Someone said that the teams reason for not releasing early wasn't good enough and many folks jumped down this throat over it.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## DarkRedFlame (Sep 18, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Yes. To remove this conversation from this thread.


Alright, if it is to make the other thread less of a cluster-f I'm good with that.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

Sure I want them to release soon. But only in the sense that I am excited about the release and if I could control reality, their work would be easy and quickly finished. I do not want, however, the CM team to release anything they don't want to or before they want to do it. The CM team owes us nothing, and the people who are using the argument "I really want it and people should give me anything I want because I want it and if I want it I deserve it" are really starting to bug me.


----------



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

They will release when they are 100% finished with it. Stop making useless threads wanting them to release it. It is not ready and it will not be ready until they have a 100% working Port. I don't care if your a moderator or not. You know this is a pointless thread so why are you posting it?


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

xiVFINISHERVix said:


> They will release when they are 100% finished with it. Stop making useless threads wanting them to release it. It is not ready and it will not be ready until they have a 100% working Port. I don't care if your a moderator or not. You know this is a pointless thread so why are you posting it?


So that matthileo has a place to post his repeated requests for a release.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Sapient said:


> Sure I want them to release soon. But only in the sense that I am excited about the release and if I could control reality, their work would be easy and quickly finished. I do not want, however, the CM team to release anything they don't want to or before they want to do it. The CM team owes us nothing, and the people who are using the argument "I really want it and people should give me anything I want because I want it and if I want it I deserve it" are really starting to bug me.


Wow. Just wow. Do you really think adding the "But only in the sense that I am excited about the release and if I could control reality" bit makes us any different. All I said was that they should release a preview build soon. That that would be awesome. That's it. I did not say they had to, were obligated, or anything similar.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

What you said was you don't think their reason for not releasing was good enough. That's what people took objection too.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Wow. Just wow. Do you really think adding the "But only in the sense that I am excited about the release and if I could control reality" bit makes us any different. All I said was that they should release a preview build soon. That that would be awesome. That's it. I did not say they had to, were obligated, or anything similar.


Yes, very different. I'm hoping things go well for them so their product will be in a state they feel is ready to release sooner than it will be if things go badly. You want them to release something now, despite the product not being to the CM team's standards. Very different.

I also think that the proper way to deal with you wanting this sooner than you are getting it is to do the work yourself.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

EDIT: just saw why this thread is created.
Go nuts.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The videos you've seen show what works, the bright, shiny side of CM on the TP.

You don't see the ugly, unfinished stuff that doesn't work or causes problems. That's why they're not in a hurry to release.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Sapient said:


> Yes, very different. I'm hoping things go well for them so their product will be in a state they feel is ready to release sooner than it will be if things go badly. You want them to release something now, despite the product not being to the CM team's standards. Very different.
> 
> I also think that the proper way to deal with you wanting this sooner than you are getting it is to do the work yourself.


+ 1

We all want the port to be done ASAP. However, we aren't demanding an unfinished product be released for "testing". We aren't saying their reason for not releasing an alpha build isn't good enough, we aren't saying they need to release one at all. We just are excited at the prospect of the project, and hope it goes smoothly so that a final, finished, stable port can be released sooner rather than later; but no sooner than the cm teams feels its ready.

That, my friend, is what makes you different from most the people here.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## andymw (Sep 11, 2011)

I think matthileo gets it ... we should all now accept what he asked for (we all want it really, but we know we can't have it) and let this thread gracefully die away ... BTW: have you looked at his photos, they are really rather good


----------



## punkthemonk (Sep 20, 2011)

We will all just have to wait and be patient. CM team will release it when they know it works 100%. I don't think they need loads of stupid questions from untrained noobs, just because there's bugs in the ROM!


----------



## Revs9k01 (Jul 12, 2011)

I honestly think they should stick to what they originally stated and not give any more updates until they are done....

The update videos is what is stirring up the kiddies wanting to play with Android on the device thinking its further along than what it really is.

Seriously, I am constantly shocked by the entitlement some of these posters have on Dev forums.

Let the CM Team work in peace and it will be released when they are ready to release it.


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Wow. Just wow. Do you really think adding the "But only in the sense that I am excited about the release and if I could control reality" bit makes us any different. All I said was that they should release a preview build soon. That that would be awesome. That's it. I did not say they had to, were obligated, or anything similar.


Yes, they are very different. One is wishing everything goes well, and wishes the project was easier than it obviously is, and the other repeatedly asks for an unready alpha build to be released, and refuses to accept the stated reasons as to why one has not been released yet. Also, your words "they should release a preview build soon" IS a demand, either in the sense of "they need to", or in the sense of "they don't know what they're doing and should instead do what I think they should do". Either way, you're trying to affect their stated process, and challenging their stated reasons. That is disrespectful.

Look, you seem like an intelligent guy, and some of your posts are actually on-topic in the other thread. It's just your first post came across as demanding, and since then you've come across as entitled and demanding. I am not the only one that thinks so. You can accept the fact that your posts make you sound immature and demanding, and strive to change, or you can keep trying to defend yourself and look more and more immature and demanding. The choice is now yours.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> + 1
> 
> We all want the port to be done ASAP. However, we aren't demanding an unfinished product be released for "testing". We aren't saying their reason for not releasing an alpha build isn't good enough, we aren't saying they need to release one at all. We just are excited at the prospect of the project, and hope it goes smoothly so that a final, finished, stable port can be released sooner rather than later; but no sooner than the cm teams feels its ready.
> 
> ...


Something just isn't registering here. There is no entitlement, there is no "they must".
I just said that I THINK they SHOULD release an alpha/beta to play with. They can handle bug reports for it the same way the do with the official nightlies, which is to ignore them (or burn them, or whatever it is they do since they clearly state that they will not take them).

That is my opinion, that's all it has ever been, and as long as you continue to tell me that someone my opinion is "wrong, rude, etc" I will continue to tell you that it isn't.
The CM devs on here no what an opinion is, they know they can just ignore it -- why don't you? Why can't you?


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Revs9k01 said:


> I honestly think they should stick to what they originally stated and not give any more updates until they are done....
> 
> The update videos is what is stirring up the kiddies wanting to play with Android on the device thinking its further along than what it really is.
> 
> ...


I would agree. I know seeing the videos makes me all giddy even though I know there's lots going on behind the scenes that isn't as polished as what we are seeing. In the end, it would likely be more beneficial to just stop with the updates and not waste time and energy making the videos and uploading them, then dealing with the inevitable whining of the kiddies who demand it now. But, if they want to make the videos, then so be it...tis their prerogative.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## AndrewSE (Sep 20, 2011)

I had to create a login just to chime in here.

First off lol on this thread and how it started and of course we all want it to be released soon ! When it's done of course 

my 2 cents


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Rattor said:


> Yes, they are very different. One is wishing everything goes well, and wishes the project was easier than it obviously is, and the other repeatedly asks for an unready alpha build to be released, and refuses to accept the stated reasons as to why one has not been released yet. Also, your words "they should release a preview build soon" IS a demand, either in the sense of "they need to", or in the sense of "they don't know what they're doing and should instead do what I think they should do". Either way, you're trying to affect their stated process, and challenging their stated reasons. That is disrespectful.
> 
> Look, you seem like an intelligent guy, and some of your posts are actually on-topic in the other thread. It's just your first post came across as demanding, and since then you've come across as entitled and demanding. I am not the only one that thinks so. You can accept the fact that your posts make you sound immature and demanding, and strive to change, or you can keep trying to defend yourself and look more and more immature and demanding. The choice is now yours.


Firstly, and most importantly, I only suggested they release an alpha twice. Once when I first posted, and once when they released the video with working WiFi. THIS isn't opinion, it's fact.
By the way, I did suggest, not demand. It is not a demand to offer your own opinion as to how someone should do something. It is not rude to disagree with the way something is being handled, and it is no more rude to say so.

Did I post more than that, absolutely yes. In my own defense -- which, despite your suggestion, I will continue to do. That's just how it's going to be.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Something just isn't registering here. There is no entitlement, there is no "they must".
> I just said that I THINK they SHOULD release an alpha/beta to play with. They can handle bug reports for it the same way the do with the official nightlies, which is to ignore them (or burn them, or whatever it is they do since they clearly state that they will not take them).
> 
> That is my opinion, that's all it has ever been, and as long as you continue to tell me that someone my opinion is "wrong, rude, etc" I will continue to tell you that it isn't.
> The CM devs on here no what an opinion is, they know they can just ignore it -- why don't you? Why can't you?


*yawn* you're right, the are just your opinions and i should ignore them just as the cm team is. I'm done arguing with you, my point has been made and you seem to be back paddling and saying you didn't mean what you said. In the end, you'll be waiting just like everyone else...although I imagine your wait will be a little worse than mine since you seem to feel like you ought to have a buggy and unfinished build to play around with in the meantime.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> I would agree. I know seeing the videos makes me all giddy even though I know there's lots going on behind the scenes that isn't as polished as what we are seeing. In the end, it would likely be more beneficial to just stop with the updates and not waste time and energy making the videos and uploading them, then dealing with the inevitable whining of the kiddies who demand it now. But, if they want to make the videos, then so be it...tis their prerogative.
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


This assumes that we release-an-alpha-ers don't understand what alpha means. Obviously I can't speak for anyone else, but I have used CM nightlies and Alpha Ubuntu builds for years now and know that the very name "alpha" means "probably doesn't work". I still like to play with new things.

I loaded the Touchdroid build, knowing it's level of completion, played with it, and that was that. CM is much farther along and I'd like to play with their shiny now.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> *yawn* you're right, the are just your opinions and i should ignore them just as the cm team is. I'm done arguing with you, my point has been made and you seem to be back paddling and saying you didn't mean what you said. In the end, you'll be waiting just like everyone else...although I imagine your wait will be a little worse than mine since you seem to feel like you ought to have a buggy and unfinished build to play around with in the meantime.
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


There's no backpedaling, just me pointing out that I never said what you mean.
(That you're constant, and probably intentional, misinterperating does no one any good.)


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Despite what others have said, I think they should release it now in "Alpha Stage", then progress to "Beta Stage", then "Final Release". I am awaiting Alpha. 
*Edit* - Patiently waiting!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

It shouldn't be released until a stable release is available or at least something equal to nightly builds IMO.
People need to be patient.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

I think they know what's best (this ain't their first rodeo, cowboy). If they choose to not release a pre-finished build, ill bet ya dollars took donuts there is a good reason for it. So, whine, wish, demand, or disagree to you're little hearts content, but they're only going to do what they think is the right thing. And I support that decision cause I know they're in a much better position to make an informed decision than any of us are.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> It shouldn't be released until a stable release is available or at least something equal to nightly builds IMO.
> People need to be patient.


I can agree with that. Where I think we might disagree is when something is of equal quality with the nightlies.
I used the CM7 OG Droid nightly before screen rotation (and a lot of other things) worked.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> I think they know what's best (this ain't their first rodeo, cowboy). If they choose to not release a pre-finished build, ill bet ya dollars took donuts there is a good reason for it. So, whine, wish, demand, or disagree to you're little hearts content, but they're only going to do what they think is the right thing. And I support that decision cause I know they're in a much better position to make an informed decision than any of us are.
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


You can think whatever you like, as can they, and AS CAN I, and that's all I was ever saying. I just won't tolerate being attacked for it.

Oh, yeah, and "I'm done arguing with you" didn't last very long, did it. *zing*


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

matthileo said:


> You can think whatever you like, as can they, and AS CAN I, and that's all I was ever saying. I just won't tolerate being attacked for it.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and "I'm done arguing with you" didn't last very long, did it. *zing*


Wasn't arguing with you, it wasn't in reply to anything you said. It was my opinion on the topic of this thread.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> Wasn't arguing with you, it wasn't in reply to anything you said. It was my opinion on the topic of this thread. A little conceded? "zing"
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


Fair enough. *accepts zing*


----------



## andymw (Sep 11, 2011)

OK .. enough is enough .. mattileo keeps asking the CM team to release a build that we can play with and the CM team keeps saying that they will not release one until it is done. We can all relate to both sides of the argument. I guess it would be nice to know if the CM team might consider a beta build (in a week or two) for a few of us to play with (no support and if you brick your device .. your problem!). I believe the decision lies with the CM team, but obviously there are a lot of people who would be keen to try out a beta. If the CM team says no, we just wait ... after all they are the guys/gals putting in the effort.


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Firstly, and most importantly, I only suggested they release an alpha twice. Once when I first posted, and once when they released the video with working WiFi. THIS isn't opinion, it's fact.
> By the way, I did suggest, not demand. It is not a demand to offer your own opinion as to how someone should do something. It is not rude to disagree with the way something is being handled, and it is no more rude to say so.
> 
> Did I post more than that, absolutely yes. In my own defense -- which, despite your suggestion, I will continue to do. That's just how it's going to be.


I see you went with option B. Fair enough. Like I said, the choice was yours.

Twice is too often, especially since they said there would be no pre-releases. By suggesting that they're doing that wrong, and offering your opinion as to how they should be doing something, you're implying that they, the developers, do not know what they're doing or that they are doing something wrong. If I came to your place of work, and started offering my opinion on how you're doing your work wrong, even though I don't know enough about your work or processes, wouldn't that be annoying and/or rude? Your repeated (twice is repeated) "suggestions" that they should be releasing an alpha build is that annoying and rude.

Also, your suggestions on how they should handle potential alpha-related bug reports is naive at best. Even if they put all the disclaimers in the world about how it's a pre-release alpha, and to use it at your own risk, there will be people who try to contact the CM team for support. CM is known for their support of their releases. If someone had an issue, and CM ignored it, their rep would go down with some people. Instead, some of the small number of developers would then try to help the people who have issues, and would therefore waste their limited man-hours helping people install and run an incomplete, soon-to-be-OBE (overcome by events) release instead of developing towards a fully working release, which would push back the release of a working, release-worthy build. CM is sidestepping the issue by simply not releasing anything until they are ready to support their releases.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

andymw said:


> OK .. enough is enough .. mattileo keeps asking the CM team to release a build that we can play with and the CM team keeps saying that they will not release one until it is done. We can all relate to both sides of the argument. I guess it would be nice to know if the CM team might consider a beta build (in a week or two) for a few of us to play with (no support and if you brick your device .. your problem!). I believe the decision lies with the CM team, but obviously there are a lot of people who would be keen to try out a beta. If the CM team says no, we just wait ... after all they are the guys/gals putting in the effort.


I do not keep asking. I asked twice. The rest of this is about being attacked for thinking differently then a developer.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm sorry. I mistook this 8 year-olds-arguing thread for something constructive.

Nevermind...


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

andymw said:


> OK .. enough is enough .. mattileo keeps asking the CM team to release a build that we can play with and the CM team keeps saying that they will not release one until it is done. We can all relate to both sides of the argument. I guess it would be nice to know if the CM team might consider a beta build (in a week or two) for a few of us to play with (no support and if you brick your device .. your problem!). I believe the decision lies with the CM team, but obviously there are a lot of people who would be keen to try out a beta. If the CM team says no, we just wait ... after all they are the guys/gals putting in the effort.


Oh, don't get me wrong. If they were to make the decision to release a beta id be all over that like donkey kong on a platform throwing barrels down ladders. My point was that they know what they're doing, and if they choose to not release a beta, it's for a reason; so i wouldn't ask them to do it because I'm in no position to know enough to make any demands or suggestions.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

If CM releases an alpha quality build, the forum will be crushed with "WTF FORCE CLOSE THIS AND THAT and "THIS DOESN'T WORK, WHY"
Overall, people waited patiently just fine for stable-ish builds for their phones most likely, this should be no different.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Rattor said:


> I see you went with option B. Fair enough. Like I said, the choice was yours.
> 
> Twice is too often, especially since they said there would be no pre-releases. By suggesting that they're doing that wrong, and offering your opinion as to how they should be doing something, you're implying that they, the developers, do not know what they're doing or that they are doing something wrong. If I came to your place of work, and started offering my opinion on how you're doing your work wrong, even though I don't know enough about your work or processes, wouldn't that be annoying and/or rude? Your repeated (twice is repeated) "suggestions" that they should be releasing an alpha build is that annoying and rude.
> 
> Also, your suggestions on how they should handle potential alpha-related bug reports is naive at best. Even if they put all the disclaimers in the world about how it's a pre-release alpha, and to use it at your own risk, there will be people who try to contact the CM team for support. CM is known for their support of their releases. If someone had an issue, and CM ignored it, their rep would go down with some people. Instead, some of the small number of developers would then try to help the people who have issues, and would therefore waste their limited man-hours helping people install and run an incomplete, soon-to-be-OBE (overcome by events) release instead of developing towards a fully working release, which would push back the release of a working, release-worthy build. CM is sidestepping the issue by simply not releasing anything until they are ready to support their releases.


Twice is not too often (unless you lack an internal filter and have to take in anything you read, having it forever burned into your brain). Twice is twice.
As for suggesting that I know better, that's not the case. I'm suggesting that I think it should go a different way, not that the fact that I think the CM devs should take my opinion over their own.

I.E. I only suggested that _I_ think my way is better, I never said, suggested, hinted, or implied that anyone else should agree. Whether they do or not is up to them.

Basically your second paragraph is ignoring the fact that they already have to deal with this with every nightly they release for every device. AT BEST you can argue that the new complaints would be another small drop in a very large bucket, but even that is a stretch. People doing something they've been warned about get what they get. Almost every major software product or project releases beta builds, and some release alpha/nightly/dev builds. Hell I'm posting this from a developer build of chromium.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> If CM releases an alpha quality build, the forum will be crushed with "WTF FORCE CLOSE THIS AND THAT and "THIS DOESN'T WORK, WHY"
> Overall, people waited patiently just fine for stable-ish builds for their phones most likely, this should be no different.


No they don't. People install the CM nightlies from #1 up until final release, knowing full well that
a) they don't get support
b) they DO get a heaping helping of bug soup


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't expect a release till early next year. It takes time to get Android working properly with this tablet. I'm sure there is still a lot of functions and bugs to be worked out before it's usable.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

twiddler said:


> Don't expect a release till early next year. It takes time to get Android working properly with this tablet. I'm sure there is still a lot of functions and bugs to be worked out before it's usable.


Honestly I think we can expect an initial release anytime between now and early next year. Normally you'd think that porting to a non-android device would take that long, but with the amazing amount of progress we've seen so far I certainly wouldn't be surprised if they released tomorrow (although I'm also certainly not expecting it).


----------



## mrjinglesusa (Aug 10, 2011)

*No*.

I want them to release it when they are damn well good and ready. I want them to be completely satisfied with the product they are going to release.

There is absolutely *NO POINT WHATSOEVER* in them releasing it before they are ready.

1) They know what the bugs are - they don't need a bunch of newbies telling them.

2) They need to focus on getting everything working right to their satisfaction, not answering a bunch of questions from people who don't know what they are doing.

3) If you want a partially working Touchpad Android port full of stuff that doesn't work and other unknown bugs, do it yourself. You can flash away to your hearts content.


----------



## ymirushn (Sep 8, 2011)

the fact that this "conversation" is actually on going is HILARIOUS!! LOLOL


----------



## DrDres (Aug 22, 2011)

Does this have IOS5? The wifis? does it come in white? I want it is it ready?


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

*yawn*


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

I love that matthileo's argument is essentially "CM should release aan alpha/beta/nightly now because CM doesn't know what a CM nightly should be but matthileo does." =P

To address those saying it would be better if we didn't give any info at all: I do think this is a very viable way of doing development but I prefer to keep people 'in the loop." Yes, people complain because they think we should release now but many of those same people would complain that its taking too long even without videos. In addition, we'd also have the doomsday people saying we abandoned development, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

Doomsday, ohh no, its almost 12/21/11, the world is ending and there wasnt a year 0, shit, I g2g


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

matthileo said:


> My opinion was simply that CM should release an alpha/beta/nightly soon because it would be cool to play with.
> 
> My argument has been that people need to know the difference between stating my opinion about whatever, and thinking I know better than anyone else about anything.
> 
> I did not tell anyone working on the CM port that I know better, I only stated my opinion. THAT'S IT! And I would have hoped that people would realize and accept that I can publically disagree with you and that's ok.


The problem is that you're repeatedly stating your opinion even when it's explained to you why they developers are doing things their way. You ask for an alpha/beta/nightly, and it's told to you why CM is not doing those things, and you repeat that you still think they should do it. That goes far beyond simply stating opinions. Now you're telling the devs that they're doing it wrong. You may not think so, but that's how it is.

PS: That was dalingrin you quoted just there, one of the most prominent CM developers, who is also working on the TP Android port.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

his aren't opinions, they're statements of how it is and how it will be.

Perhaps we should all leave him alone so he can quit trying to defend himself. It's a waste of time and energy for everyone involved.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> I love that matthileo's argument is essentially "CM should release aan alpha/beta/nightly now because CM doesn't know what a CM nightly should be but matthileo does." =P
> 
> To address those saying it would be better if we didn't give any info at all: I do think this is a very viable way of doing development but I prefer to keep people 'in the loop." Yes, people complain because they think we should release now but many of those same people would complain that its taking too long even without videos. In addition, we'd also have the doomsday people saying we abandoned development, blah, blah, blah.


Thank you dalingrin (and the rest of the CM team). My thoughts are that you should just stick to doing what you feel is right - 90% of us will appreciate your efforts no matter what. And the other 10%, no matter what you do, won't be happy and will just demand more, so don't bother about 'em.

We know that you have all spent way too much time on this to abandon it now.

Can I ask just one little favour please - Next time, can you wait until the video is up before tweeting - The suspense damb near killed me :tongue2: - I'd personally prefer a bolt-out-of-the-blue 'WOW! I wasn't expecting that' :grin:


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I still haven't even GOT my touchpad. Hell it hasn't even SHIPPED yet. At this point by the time i get it they should be finishing production on the android port ;D


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

^ Lmao epic

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> I still haven't even GOT my touchpad. Hell it hasn't even SHIPPED yet. At this point by the time i get it they should be finishing production on the android port ;D


Oh bugger, I feel really bad now that I yearn for Android when I already have my TP...


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

matthileo said:


> I did not tell anyone working on the CM port that I know better, I only stated my opinion. THAT'S IT! And I would have hoped that people would realize and accept that I can publically disagree with you and that's ok.


If your opinion differs from someone else and yet you continually insist on your opinion, are you not stating you know better than the other party? What value does an opinion have if you don't think it is justified?



matthileo said:


> 1)
> 2) I know exactly who I quoted. *I was honestly shocked to see a developer basically come in here and act like people aren't allowed to publicly express an opinion about the project.* Especially since he already posted in the other thread, laid out why it is the way it is, and I didn't even think about arguing with him because HE IS ENTITLED TO HIS OPINIONS JUST AS I AM TO MINE, and since he is the dev obviously his are the ones that he'll be following.


You honestly think the intention of my post was to sensor people from disagreeing with me? I really just thought it was comical that you tried to argue that you knew what a CM nightly was better than CM.


----------



## jink3232 (Sep 20, 2011)

matthileo said:


> I can still think he's wrong.


Why do you presume to know his work better than he does? Without being privy to all the relevant information, on what grounds are you basing your distinctly annoying opinion?


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Dalingrin's opinions are still opinions. They aren't any more valid except for the fact that as you have said he gets to decide about CM releases etc... That's it. I can still think he's wrong


Oh my, that is the single dumbest thing I have seen you post. That would be like me thinking Einstein was wrong about general relativity and I've only just scrapped through second year physics.

So lets just clear the air on this:

- dalingrin is a member of CM
- You are not
- You 'thinking' dalingrin is wrong about what/how/why in relation to CM (or anything to do with Android for that matter) is pure arrogance


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok I never say anything but this is just stupid now.......I want you guys to reread this entire thread then please melt your PC's for getting so off topic and just trying to bag on one another...frankly I don't care who said what....just leave a responce to the threads question and drop the stupid shit.......that being said...I don't care when CM releases this IF they ever do....they know what they are doing and none of us can change their minds.

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK CM!


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Dalingrin's opinions are still opinions. They aren't any more valid except for the fact that as you have said he gets to decide about CM releases etc... That's it. I can still think he's wrong.


That is where you are wrong. His opinions are, without question, more valid than yours. He is actually working on the project. He knows the exact state of everything involved. You, on the other hand, know what you've seen in the videos they've produce. That's like saying that your opinions on the national economy are just as valid as someone with a doctorate degree in economics who is involved in some national committee regarding national debt.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## badfrog (Sep 20, 2011)

View attachment 2864


I'm gonna get the last word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jink3232 (Sep 20, 2011)

matthileo said:


> A
> 4) I am entitled to an opinion on an issue, even if I am in no control over it.
> 5) I am entitled to talk about my opinion publicly.
> 6) I never demanded or even expected my opinion to change anyone elses.
> .


4) Yes, of course you are, you stated it once and then continued to repeat yourself ad infinitum.
5) See 4.
6) See 4.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

You want a beta build released early? http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...of-2.3.5-on-the-HP-TouchPad-DUMP-Instructions

There. It was BASED on CM's work, so its more or less the same thing. Go happy. Now get out of this thread. Now.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> You want a beta build released early? http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...of-2.3.5-on-the-HP-TouchPad-DUMP-Instructions
> 
> There. It was BASED on CM's work, so its more or less the same thing. Go happy. Now get out of this thread. Now.


Already had that. Installed, didn't complain about bugs, etc...


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Ok I never say anything but this is just stupid now.......I want you guys to reread this entire thread then please melt your PC's for getting so off topic and just trying to bag on one another...frankly I don't care who said what....just leave a responce to the threads question and drop the stupid shit.......that being said...I don't care when CM releases this IF they ever do....they know what they are doing and none of us can change their minds.
> 
> KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK CM!


This thread was explicitly set up as a flame containment vessel - see here


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Can an admin just get rid of matthileo for a few days temp ban or something, its clear hes getting on everybody's nerves. he cant comprehend what everyone is telling him and spamming the threads with needles shit


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Already had that. Installed, didn't complain about bugs, etc...


Ok well you got your early release, what are you still doing here?


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

jink3232 said:


> 4) Yes, of course you are, you stated it once and then continued to repeat yourself ad infinitum.
> 5) See 4.
> 6) See 4.


That is either a major misunderstanding or a lie.
I repeated my opinion once. I said it once and repeated it once again later.
EVERYTHING else has been me defending my right to express that opinion that I only stated twice.
And that's only happening because e people like you insist on attacking me for stating my opinion.

I was told by quite a few people that they disagreed with me or that I was wrong, but they didn't act like self-important asses when they did it.
I felt no need to argue with them.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

ilive12 said:


> Ok well you got your early release, what are you still doing here?


Doing here? I'm defending my ability to express my opinion without getting attacked for it. That's all.
I only ever even asked for a beta release twice.


----------



## badfrog (Sep 20, 2011)

The longer this goes on the more people sign up to flame this moron.


----------



## jink3232 (Sep 20, 2011)

matthileo said:


> I felt no need to argue with them.


Son, you've felt the need to argue with every single person who has responded to your arrogant posts, even the freakin 'developers making the port in question...

Seriously now, just give it up.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Doing here? I'm defending my ability to express my opinion without getting attacked for it. That's all.
> I only ever even asked for a beta release twice.


I'm pretty sure this thread is called "Do you want the CM team to release early?" And not "D-fend ur rightz off opinionity haer kthx"


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

"calris said:


> This thread was explicitly set up as a flame containment vessel - see here


Ya seen that....sometimes I think they should just title these threads more appropriate....you know something like (whinny *****es cry here) if you thank its incorrect you name it ( insert fails here)


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

Directed to Matthileo---
I'll risk a ban for this, im going to say on behalf of Majority of the people in the Touchpad section of rootzwiki WILL YOU JUST SHUT THE **** UP.

ok ban or w/e to me if need be. somebody had to say it

Directed to Matthileo---


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

jbg22003 said:


> I'll risk a ban for this, im going to say on behalf of Majority of the people in the Touchpad section of rootzwiki WILL YOU JUST SHUT THE **** UP.
> 
> ok ban or w/e to me if need be. somebody had to say it


You know... If they ipban you... Then you wont be able to use the CM release when it comes, if it gets released only on here :x


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

matthileo said:


> That is either a major misunderstanding or a lie.
> I repeated my opinion once. I said it once and repeated it once again later.
> EVERYTHING else has been me defending my right to express that opinion that I only stated twice.
> And that's only happening because e people like you insist on attacking me for stating my opinion.
> ...


You only expressly stated your opinion twice, but every time you say "my opinion is valid" or "I still think my opinion can be followed", you're restating your opinion. That's why we keep saying you're repeating yourself ad infinitum.

I have a question for you. We all know your opinion on this matter. Dalingrin knows your opinion. If you realize that CM has no obligation to listen to your opinions, what do you hope to gain by continuing to state your opinion is still a valid option? You will not convince CM. Why do you keep telling people your opinion?


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

"ilive12 said:


> You know... If they ipban you... Then you wont be able to use the CM release when it comes, if it gets released only on here :x


Ways around that


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Again I haven't argued with a single person that wasn't in some way either
> 1) Implying or outright stating that I am wrong FOR HAVING AN OPINION/STATING THAT OPINION


So you've argued with everyone


matthileo said:


> 2) Acting like an ass


And yourself


matthileo said:


> That's it.


I doubt it


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

I gotta reiterates, here's the basis where I believe you're catching so much flack.



matthileo said:


> Dalingrin's opinions are still opinions. They aren't any more valid except for the fact that as you have said he gets to decide about CM releases etc... That's it. I can still think he's wrong.


That is where you are wrong. His opinions are, without question, more valid than yours. He is actually working on the project. He knows the exact state of everything involved. You, on the other hand, know what you've seen in the videos they've produce. That's like saying that your opinions on the national economy are just as valid as someone with a doctorate degree in economics who is involved in some national committee regarding national debt just because you've read an article that he wrote.

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## jink3232 (Sep 20, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Again I haven't argued with a single person that wasn't in some way either
> 1) Implying or outright stating that I am wrong FOR HAVING AN OPINION/STATING THAT OPINION
> 2) Acting like an ass
> 
> That's it.


When a mod creates a thread for the sole purpose of removing you from the general conversation, you really have to start looking to yourself for answers.

I am being kind now, I have had my outburst. I don't expect any of this will get through to you but please, the problem is not your arrogant opinion, it's your behaviour regarding that opinion.


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

matthileo said:


> Again I haven't argued with a single person that wasn't in some way either
> 1) Implying or outright stating that I am wrong FOR HAVING AN OPINION/STATING THAT OPINION
> 2) Acting like an ass
> 
> That's it.


1) Not a single person has said you're wrong for having an opinion or that you don't have a right to state your opinion. Every single person has said your opinion is not a very good one, and has tried to explain to you why CM is not following your opinion. You keep taking that as people attacking your right to express an opinion. The problem shows up when your opinion is not a very good one, and you keep defending something that no one is attacking (i.e. your right to an opinion). You also seem to think all opinions are equally valid. That is just not true at all. Dalingrin's opinion on this subject is more valid than yours.

2) The only one here acting like an ass (i.e. an intractable donkey), is yourself.


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

matthileo said:


> It's not about my opinion it's not about CM changing their mind, I honestly just want people to stop being an ass about me having an opinion that doesn't coincide with theres. that's it.
> 
> When the thread got broken up I got a PM from the mod who did it saying he definitely didn't agree with me, but that was all. No bs name-calling none of the stuff everyone else has tried. That's all.


are you trying to have the last word Every time? stop posting this stupid sh!t.


----------



## badfrog (Sep 20, 2011)

Please!!!!!!!! For all the furry Android toys in the world please stop. Your just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

matthileo said:


> It's not about my opinion it's not about CM changing their mind, I honestly just want people to stop being an ass about me having an opinion that doesn't coincide with theres. that's it.
> 
> When the thread got broken up I got a PM from the mod who did it saying he definitely didn't agree with me, but that was all. No bs name-calling none of the stuff everyone else has tried. That's all.


Not everyone has called you names. In fact, very few have, and most of those have been in this thread. However, you felt the need to call everyone an ass.


----------



## Rattor (Aug 26, 2011)

matthileo said:


> UGH.
> 
> Yes, when I said I thought they should release there were people who said "nope, sorry, not how they role" whatever that's fine. I didn't argue.
> Then there were people who said "STFU stop being an entitled brat", that's what I took issue with.


They may have been caustic, but you kind of ARE being entitled. Like I said before, that may not have been your intention, but that's definitely how you came across. This is a text-based forum. We don't know your intentions or inflections, but your text post came across as entitled and demanding. If you had simply acknowledged that fact and apologized for coming across as entitled, most people would have let it drop. Instead, you started picking a fight that wasn't there, and are now refusing to acknowledge that maybe your typing was slightly entitled and demanding.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't care when they release it. I want it to be RIGHT. Not incomplete. Not half-assed. Not non-functional / really ugly buggy. I will wait until they say it's ready.

Not that I'm not itching for it  But I know good things take time.


----------



## BatNode (Sep 7, 2011)

As the owner of #CMTouchDroid I thought I would just chime in since I've been following the whole thing a little longer than the majority of people. CM has a standard that they want to live up to, and I can respect that. Dalingrin and Pulser have been super nice and answered a few questions in the IRC when they've been asked and they've even posted the videos to show off what progress has been made. I think this is great. This stops people from going "I wonder how far along they are. Anyone know?" because there are videos showing how far along they are. I'm excited to see the videos. I'm sure everyone is and I hope they continue to do them. I love seeing how the project is coming along and also the creepy dolls that green The Only puts in the video. Though the latest one unfortunately lacked them.Anyway my opinion on an alpha release is that they should meet a certain standard and then proceed on to maybe a daily/nightly system. An alpha build would give other developers a chance to see if they can work on and fix problems with the hardware/software and also give those of us who can follow instructions a little bit of a sneak peek at what's to come. But I'm not going to go "OMG RELEASE IT I WANT IT YOU OWE IT TO US TO RELEASE". I'm going to ***** and moan about webOS in IRC like everyone else and continue to entertainthose of you who are joining us, such as I always do. Ultimately it's up to the CM devs to release when they want to release and how they want to release.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Matthileo, they have to give you your own thread because you're throwing a tantrum, you're close to setting a record for number of people that have you set to "ignore" and Dalingrin has to come over and spank your sorry butt.

I bet your parents are proud.


----------



## badfrog (Sep 20, 2011)

So does this mean we can't get an alpha release today? :tongue2:


----------



## cypher (Aug 27, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

badfrog said:


> So does this mean we can't get an alpha release today? :tongue2:


Nope.


----------



## badfrog (Sep 20, 2011)

But I needs to test and shite. I can't function without the Alpha


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

hahaha I was laughing my a** off when I read jaxidian's reason to create this post. All cause of one dude. I added him to my ignore list cause it was starting to annoy me when reading the other thread but now I hafta un-ignore him cause it's really entertaining to see how he tries to justify himself.

have fun matthileo!


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

To answer the question, yes


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice night isn't it?


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

I just want the option to not dualboot.

I don't want any bit of WebOS on my touchpad if possible.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Lmao then just boot into android every time. What harm could webos being there do?

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, my name is b16, I am a cool guy. I am also a supermoderator here. The reason you don't see it is because I don't think it is important, I feel we should all be able to get along. I have cleaned the thread and have set a temp ban on a user. If you look closely you will see "Account Disabled". I would like to not have to issue anymore of these. I believe in policing your own, but since some people cannot get he point they are not entitled to anything I will step in. If you have been banned you will see the following when trying to log in:


```
[COLOR="#FF0000"]Starting inflammatory responses and acting unbecoming of a RootzWiki user.[/COLOR]
```
Thanks for choosing RootzWiki, please enjoy your flight.

If you do not see the previous message you must be ok. ;-)

b16


----------



## capt_yellow (Sep 13, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> What you said was you don't think their reason for not releasing was good enough. That's what people took objection too.
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


I don't think the "reason" the people will find it difficult to use is good either. It's nonsense if they release nightlies.

Now taking unnecessary time to create a release package, or not working on a booting system until they get done, or not feeling like doing it- these are legitimate reasons. But claiming it will cause too many problems from questions is silly. A good guide and a few problems and answers threads and it's taken care of- just like every other port.


----------



## capt_yellow (Sep 13, 2011)

Revs9k01 said:


> I honestly think they should stick to what they originally stated and not give any more updates until they are done....
> 
> The update videos is what is stirring up the kiddies wanting to play with Android on the device thinking its further along than what it really is.
> 
> ...


Kiddies? How condescending.

Entitlement? He's not entitled to say he wants a release but you're entitled to berate him.

work in peace? If they wanted to do that, they wouldn't read the thread. It's not a problem if it's not a problem.


----------



## capt_yellow (Sep 13, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> a buggy and unfinished build to play around with
> 
> .


Reminds me of Miui.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Trollololol

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## capt_yellow (Sep 13, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong. If they were to make the decision to release a beta id be all over that like donkey kong on a platform throwing barrels down ladders. My point was that they know what they're doing, and if they choose to not release a beta, it's for a reason; so i wouldn't ask them to do it because I'm in no position to know enough to make any demands or suggestions.
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


"it's for a reason"
I like that. It makes no pretense that there is a reason. There is no argument, there is no reasoning. There is just faith. How delightful.


----------



## capt_yellow (Sep 13, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> Trollololol
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


I'm running miui on droid x. And you know the battery life is crap. It just update to 1.9.19 when it was released. You can't say that battery problem wasn't an issue. It's a huge issue. And yet we installed the build. But Cyanogenmod HAS to be perfect? Double standard.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Let.
This.
Thread.
Die.

kthxbai


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

Different developers, and entirely different circumstance (porting a rom VS porting an entire os). Also, wasn't directed just at the miui statement, all you're doing is trolling on the behalf of mattwhatshisface

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay folks, we've now had plenty of time to blow off stream. Time to blow off stream is now done. Please all, let's try to be reasonable on all fronts. If we start this debate again, I'm going to be requesting some banning.


----------

